# Kontakt 5.4.2 is out.



## EastWest Lurker (Nov 13, 2014)

less buggy.


----------



## tokatila (Nov 13, 2014)

Thx for the headsup.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks Jay - is there a changelog? Wonder if they've fixed the tempo ramp thing.


----------



## mk282 (Nov 13, 2014)

- in some scenarios, Sample Modelling’s "The Trumpet”, was de-tuned
by a a few cents on Mac OS
- fixed an activation issue on specific high-end machines
- fixed an issue with only two folders being displayed if snapshots
were in subfolders
- fixed an issue with key switches not being displayed on the
virtual keyboard after project recall
- fixed the background loading display on the snapshot tab
- updated KSP reference Manual
- added info texts for snapshot related functions
- fixed a crash quickly opening and closing the GUI which occurred
with various DAWs
- fixed a crash related to Rise and Hit and Logic Pro
- fixed a crash with the feedback compressor in the output section


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 13, 2014)

mk282 @ Thu Nov 13 said:


> - in some scenarios, Sample Modelling’s "The Trumpet”, was de-tuned
> by a a few cents on Mac OS
> - fixed an activation issue on specific high-end machines
> - fixed an issue with only two folders being displayed if snapshots
> ...



Thanks and GAH - still no tempo fix. Grrr.


----------



## reddognoyz (Nov 13, 2014)

what is the tempo issue?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 13, 2014)

reddognoyz @ Thu Nov 13 said:


> what is the tempo issue?



CPU goes nuts on very rapid tempo changes on some patches (eg Straight Ahead Brushes and Mallets) - tempo ramps can bring a whole project to its knees if you're unlucky enough to have one so-afflicted. NI agree its a bug, they're working on it but don't have a timescale for a fix yet.


----------



## reddognoyz (Nov 13, 2014)

oh yes, I know about that one. I use tempo changes constantly, and I recently realized that all of my Kontakt instances had chase host tempo on by default. I turned it off n all the instances where it wasn't being used and immediately saw a huge improvement passing over tempo changes. I have just a few tempo dependent patches, if I had more I might be tempted to put them all in one dedicated tempo locked instance of kontakt.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 13, 2014)

reddognoyz @ Thu Nov 13 said:


> oh yes, I know about that one. I use tempo changes constantly, and I recently realized that all of my Kontakt instances had chase host tempo on by default. I turned it off n all the instances where it wasn't being used and immediately saw a huge improvement passing over tempo changes. I have just a few tempo dependent patches, if I had more I might be tempted to put them all in one dedicated tempo locked instance of kontakt.



That might help a little (maybe?), but the Straight Ahead patch is so bad it renders Cubase useless even on a blank project with one instance of Kontakt. 

I'd have thought putting a brake on the incoming data stream so it (say) only samples the data 10 times a second - not a thousand or whatever - should do the trick, but since NI are onto it I'll leave my ill-informed ideas to myself. NI did say that they have no recommendation for a workround. Honest of them, I guess.


----------



## Pietro (Nov 13, 2014)

This update is just pure magic.

Magic, as in "it didn't install, but it uninstalled itself instead, without asking" :D.

- Piotr


----------



## gpax (Nov 13, 2014)

- fixed a crash quickly opening and closing the GUI which occurred 
with various DAWs...

Glory hallelujah, can I get a shout-out? Amen.

What an ordeal it has been waiting for this: I’m now pushing things to try to reproduce the crash I’ve seen hundreds, if not thousands of times. So far, all seems to be fixed, and stable, after a long year of modifying my workflow around this. 

The frustration of hearing only a few users report the same, as well as having NI basically tell me they could not validate this at one point last year, has been frustrating. But I’ll stop there and simply take the fixes gratefully. I was not crazy, after all. 

For me, it underscores a larger discussion about how beholden we are to one piece of software for so much, and yet how we are at the mercy of an elusive process for feedback and eventual fixes (for both developers and end-users, as well). Nevertheless, issues are being resolved with this release, and, as is the nature of software development, validation of known issues sometimes comes in the form of the actual fix. 

Hopefully others are as relieved as I am right now. 

gpax


----------

